# A 3-loop forum ride from Hebden Bridge (28/50/54 miles)



## ColinJ (4 Apr 2011)

Hi folks.

Since I currently seem incapable of dragging myself out on a bike unless accompanied by other CycleChat members, I wondered if any of you fancy turning out for something a little different this Saturday (9th April)? (I can't make it Sunday this time because that's booked up for walking.)

It's a ride of 3 loops, which gives anybody who would like to do a shorter ride than usual the chance to join us.

Loop 1 totals 28 miles. We'll do a little tour of the hills to the north of Mytholmroyd and then drop down to the town to begin the climb up through Cragg Vale to Blackstone Edge. That is "England's longest continuous gradient". It isn't a vicious climb, averaging just 3.2%, but climbing it would be a good challenge if you haven't managed that kind of thing before. We don't mind how long it takes you. If it takes an hour to do the 5.5 miles, so be it! We'll then do a quick 1.8 mile blast down the A58 and turn off for some nice undulating lanes back to Mytholmroyd, then back to Hebden Bridge for a cafe stop.

Anybody who has had enough can say goodbye after the cafe stop.

Loop 2 totals 22 miles. It goes round to Littleborough with a couple of hilly detours on the way to take us off the main roads and get better views of the local scenery. We'll then climb back up to Blackstone Edge on the A58. That lets us do the B6138 through Cragg Vale to Mytholmroyd as a fine 5.5 mile descent.

When we get back to Hebden Bridge, there is the option of doing loop 3 - a tough 4 mile loop which I have never taken a forum ride up before because there is immediately a very hard climb; not something that you'd appreciate from a cold start. If any of you insist - I'll take you up there! Or rather, I'll set you off up it and you can wait for me at the top while enjoying the views ... 

So, would anybody like to join me? Especially anybody who has been put off by my longer, hillier rides. The first loop should be challenging but not a total killer for you if you have done a 20 mile ride with some hills before. Nobody will be left behind, or moaned at for riding too slowly!

_*[If anybody is interested, I'll edit this post later to add more details.]*_

We'll be aiming to set off at *10:00* so let's meet at Market Place car park, Hebden Bridge, at *09:45* (Map showing car park). It's a long stay pay-and-display car park and is only about 30p/hour. NB - parking wardens regularly patrol here and issue £70 fines so make sure you pay to at least 16:30! It's unlikely that the car park will be full at that time at the weekend, but if it is, there is a second car park behind it but that costs 20p/hour more (it is privately owned but the council administer it for an extra charge). 

If you are really tight and/or skint (), you can usually find a free spot to park on the A646 on the Halifax side of Hebden Bridge near the road to Hebden Bridge station if you arrive before 10:00 (at weekends; all spots taken by commuters during the week).

The centre of Hebden Bridge is now pedestrianised and there is a one-way system. To get to the car park turn right up Commercial Street as you come into HB from the Halifax direction, second left after about 100 yards by the White Lion. Follow that road round over the river. The car park is then on your right.

If you are coming from the Todmorden direction, turn left down Old Gate (one way street) at the end of Market Street, just after the closed-down pub on your left. Follow the road round past the Hole in t'Wall. The car park is straight ahead on the right (not the first little one, the bigger one further on).

*If anybody decides to turn up announced (it has happened before) make sure that you get to Market Place car park by 09:45 because we won't be hanging about once all those officially riding have gathered!**
*
Loop 1 on Bikely. Loop 2 on Bikely.

Rider list


ColinJ
potsy
Pennine-Paul (as far as Littleborough on loop 2)
Fiona N (if the iffy trains don't put her off)
phil_hg_uk
'Maybes'

colly (if he can negotiate time on the bike!)
Steve H on loop 1 (if he can negotiate time on the bike!)
PaulB (if he can stop coughing long enough!)
Svendo (if he can negotiate time on the bike!)


----------



## Garz (4 Apr 2011)

This sounds like a great idea. Unfortunately I'm at a birthday this weekend in sheffield so wont get back till mid sunday.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Apr 2011)

Garz said:


> This sounds like a great idea. Unfortunately I'm at a birthday this weekend in sheffield so wont get back till mid sunday.


Oh well - have a nice time, but don't drink too much!


----------



## potsy (5 Apr 2011)

I will see how my bike is tomorrow before making a decision on this one Colin. If its still not right after yesterdays tinkering then I will get it booked in at the lbs, need it right for SITD next week. 
Is the usual car park available Saturdays? 
Sounds an interesting mix of rides, should be good, and weather hopefully ok too.


----------



## Amanda P (5 Apr 2011)

I might be up for that, Colin - especially if another Yorkie or two want to come and make it worthwhile driving over.

What time are you thinking of starting?


----------



## dan_bo (5 Apr 2011)

Ach busy saturday.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> I will see how my bike is tomorrow before making a decision on this one Colin. If its still not right after yesterdays tinkering then I will get it booked in at the lbs, need it right for SITD next week.
> Is the usual car park available Saturdays?
> 
> 
> Sounds an interesting mix of rides, should be good, and weather hopefully ok too.


What are you doing to that poor bike!

Yes, the usual Market Place car park. It is closed on Tuesday evenings for the stalls to be set up for the following two days - Wednesday's flea market and Thursday's general market. It is open the other 4.75 days of the week (and Thursday evenings if the council workers arrive early enough to take down the stalls).



Uncle Phil said:


> I might be up for that, Colin - especially if another Yorkie or two want to come and make it worthwhile driving over.
> 
> What time are you thinking of starting?


That would be good. Meet 09:45 for 10:00 start? I think you should still get a parking space at that time.



dan_bo said:


> Ach busy saturday.


Oh well, how about SITD then, on Sunday 17th?

I'm hoping that we will use the Calder Valley Cycleway a couple of times. I like to get away from the traffic on the A646. The Cycleway is a mixture of tarmac cycle paths (some gravelly sections), compacted soil and quiet roads. I ride it a lot on my road bike and have never had any problems on it. There are a couple of potholed sections but you just have to watch where you are going and steer round the holes. Just like the A646 really, only without the traffic!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (5 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Meet 09:45 for 10:00 start?



Have you lot never heard of a layin


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Have you lot never heard of a layin


During GMT, there isn't a lot of choice because of limited daylight hours (assuming that people would prefer not to do much riding in the dark). 

During BST, I used to suggest start times nearer 11:00 or 12:00, but people complained that it was getting too late by the time they got home. The other problem (as mentioned above) is that the car parking situation gets pretty bad here at weekends so you need to be here reasonably early to grab a space.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (5 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> During GMT, there isn't a lot of choice because of limited daylight hours (assuming that people would prefer not to do much riding in the dark).
> 
> During BST, I used to suggest start times nearer 11:00 or 12:00, but people complained that it was getting too late by the time they got home. The other problem (as mentioned above) is that the car parking situation gets pretty bad here at weekends so you need to be here reasonably early to grab a space.



I know, I just like my layins on a saturday coz despite all the cycling I do I am a lazy git


----------



## dan_bo (5 Apr 2011)

> Oh well, how about SITD then, on Sunday 17th?



Might be an idea.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I know, I just like my layins on a saturday coz despite all the cycling I do I am a lazy git


Me too; I tend to have very late nights so I'm not great at getting up early.

On the eve of the recent _'Flattish Seaside Century'_, I was still working on my bike at 23:30. When I finished that, I spent 30 minutes double-checking the main and Plan-B routes and loading them onto my GPS. I knew that I wouldn't sleep unless I unwound for a while so I cracked open a few beers and watched TV until 03:00. I then read in bed until 03:30. 

I had 3 hours sleep, then got up at 06:30, had my breakfast and got ready for the ride. I met tubbycyclist in a local car park at 08:30 and he drove us over for a 09:30 start at Whalley. I got home after the ride at about 21:30 feeling pretty tired but I _still_ didn't get to bed until nearly 02:00! I wasn't up at 06:30 on the Monday ...


----------



## potsy (5 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> What are you doing to that poor bike!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, how about SITD then, on Sunday 17th?



I know, I am trying. Got a suspicion it's a problem with the freehub that's causing slippage, and not a cassette/chain/chainring problem like I originally thought.
Have drizzled a bit of light oil in there and will see how it performs on tomorrows commute, if it's no better then I will let the local bike shop have a look.
I may get the hybrid out for Saturday depending on the route, it is about 15kg with M+ tyres and full guards, so not exactly light for climbing those hills!! Though it does have a nice 28/34 low gear 

Oh yeah- Come along Dan-bo, you'll be OK in the ultra slow group with Shaun


----------



## dan_bo (5 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> I know, I am trying. Got a suspicion it's a problem with the freehub that's causing slippage, and not a cassette/chain/chainring problem like I originally thought.
> Have drizzled a bit of light oil in there and will see how it performs on tomorrows commute, if it's no better then I will let the local bike shop have a look.
> I may get the hybrid out for Saturday depending on the route, it is about 15kg with M+ tyres and full guards, so not exactly light for climbing those hills!! Though it does have a nice 28/34 low gear
> *
> Oh yeah- Come along Dan-bo, you'll be OK in the ultra slow group with Shaun *



At least then we'll be able to clock your lovely derriere


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> I know, I am trying. Got a suspicion it's a problem with the freehub that's causing slippage, and not a cassette/chain/chainring problem like I originally thought.
> 
> Have drizzled a bit of light oil in there and will see how it performs on tomorrows commute, if it's no better then I will let the local bike shop have a look.


Ah, that's a possibility. It did _sound_ like a slipping chain, but with so many new parts on and everybody having had a go at tweaking the shifting, perhaps that is unlikely.



potsy said:


> I may get the hybrid out for Saturday depending on the route, it is about 15kg with M+ tyres and full guards, so not exactly light for climbing those hills!! Though it does have a nice 28/34 low gear


Oh right, well you have no excuse not to come then! Using it would mean that your recent weight loss would effectively be neutralised but you've still got the extra fitness and you'd have those low gears! The only real killer hill is on the last 4 mile loop and that is optional!


----------



## potsy (5 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, that's a possibility. It did _sound_ like a slipping chain, but with so many new parts on and everybody having had a go at tweaking the shifting, perhaps that is unlikely.
> 
> 
> Oh right, well you have no excuse not to come then! Using it would mean that your recent weight loss would effectively be neutralised but you've still got the extra fitness and you'd have those low gears! The only real killer hill is on the last 4 mile loop and that is optional!



Couple of times on Monday I came to a stop and went to shift my pedals to where I wanted them to set off, noticed there was no resistance at all when I went to set off, just like when you turn them backwards, only did it twice but has got me thinking.

The hybrid would be OK I guess as a plan B, only trouble is I've not used it since (checks MCL) December last year, and before that July. Will need to give it a good check over and maybe ride to work on it Friday as a test run.
Will also look to see if I can shed any weight from it, it's definitely built for comfort not speed (like me)


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Couple of times on Monday I came to a stop and went to shift my pedals to where I wanted them to set off, noticed there was no resistance at all when I went to set off, just like when you turn them backwards, only did it twice but has got me thinking.


I think you're onto something there! If your chain was slipping it would make a racket and there would be some friction.


----------



## PaulB (5 Apr 2011)

This sounds great to me and I'd be there but I'm suffering the worst chest infection I've had for years right now. I'm one big ache and it feels like I'm recovering from a HUGE ride but I'm not. It's all the coughing and the sneezing and the weepin' and de wailin'. 

Without a drastic cure descending upon me, I couldn't say a yea at the moment.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2011)

PaulB said:


> This sounds great to me and I'd be there but I'm suffering the worst chest infection I've had for years right now. I'm one big ache and it feels like I'm recovering from a HUGE ride but I'm not. It's all the coughing and the sneezing and the weepin' and de wailin'.
> 
> Without a drastic cure descending upon me, I couldn't say a yea at the moment.


Well perhaps it is unlikely that you will feel that much better in only 4 days if you do feel up to it on the day, you could always pop over and do the first loop and pack it in after that if you didn't feel up to continuing.

You know how slow I am, so the pace shouldn't be a problem!


Funnily Enough, Pennine-Paul was just getting over a bad chest infection when he came out on the last forum ride. He was coughing and spluttering all the way round but did his longest ride ever by over 40 miles on fixed!


----------



## Pennine-Paul (5 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Thought I'd shaken that cough off but it's returned today with a vengeance
> 
> Not working tomorrow so doing a flattish 40 miler round Manchester
> 
> Be up on Saturday to do the first loop,then ride to L/boro and home


----------



## Steve H (5 Apr 2011)

Great idea for a ride Colin. I'm not going to get permission from her indoors for a full day out when I'm out all day Sunday the week after for Spring into the Dales, but I will try to get across to put in Loop 1. I'll probably ride across from Brighouse, do the first loop and then ride back to Brighouse. Will get me just over 50 miles for the day which will be a good training ride for the week after!

I'll have to be a 'maybe' though in case I end up with some childcare duties during the day.


----------



## colly (5 Apr 2011)

I'll see if I can manage a pass out for this.

I won't know until later in the week because I have family staying and I don't know if anything is planned yet for Saturday. (I am last to know as per usual)


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2011)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Be up on Saturday to do the first loop,then ride to L/boro and home





Steve H said:


> Great idea for a ride Colin. I'm not going to get permission from her indoors for a full day out when I'm out all day Sunday the week after for Spring into the Dales, but I will try to get across to put in Loop 1. I'll probably ride across from Brighouse, do the first loop and then ride back to Brighouse. Will get me just over 50 miles for the day which will be a good training ride for the week after!
> 
> I'll have to be a 'maybe' though in case I end up with some childcare duties during the day.





colly said:


> I'll see if I can manage a pass out for this.
> 
> I won't know until later in the week because I have family staying and I don't know if anything is planned yet for Saturday. (I am last to know as per usual)


Well, hopefully I'll see all 3 of you for at least the first loop!

Speaking of which - Loop 1 route map on Bikely.


----------



## Fiona N (6 Apr 2011)

Sounds just the thing to get me out of bed and onto the bike on Saturday. So please count me in too.

And it doesn't mean taking that 6am train either. I get an hour's lie-in 

Just realised though that it means the train gets in at 9.47am - where do I find you between 9.45 and 10am if not in the car park?


----------



## Christopher (6 Apr 2011)

Fi I am pretty sure there's no trains between Preston and Carlisle after noon on Sat - AFAIK they are closing that line between noon Sat & noon Sun every w/e in April.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2011)

Fiona N said:


> Sounds just the thing to get me out of bed and onto the bike on Saturday. So please count me in too.
> And it doesn't mean taking that 6am train either. I get an hour's lie-in
> 
> Just realised though that it means the train gets in at 9.47am - where do I find you between 9.45 and 10am if not in the car park?


If we know you are coming, we'll wait for you. I'll PM you my phone number if you decide that you _are_ coming.



Christopher said:


> Fi I am pretty sure there's no trains between Preston and Carlisle after noon on Sat - AFAIK they are closing that line between noon Sat & noon Sun every w/e in April.


Well spotted!
Fiona - if that doesn't put you off you could always ride over from Hebden Bridge to Keighley and go back on the lovely Settle-Carlisle railway. The 18:14 from Keighley is a direct train getting to Dent at 19:23 or Garsdale at 19:28, either of which should give you a nice ride home. 

We could modify or replace our 3rd loop to accompany you to the top of the A6033 and when you set off for Keighley we could enjoy a 4.5 mile descent back to Hebden Bridge. (For you, from the summit, about 4 miles of descent and 3 miles of flat to Keighley station.)

Here's our Loop 2 route map on Bikely.


----------



## Svendo (6 Apr 2011)

I like this new drip feed on the route! I'm dying to know what the 'not taken a group on before' climb is for loop 3...
I might be along on Sat, depends on family obligations and that.


----------



## potsy (6 Apr 2011)

Fiona N said:


> Sounds just the thing to get me out of bed and onto the bike on Saturday. So please count me in too.
> 
> And it doesn't mean taking that 6am train either. I get an hour's lie-in
> 
> Just realised though that it means the train gets in at 9.47am - where do I find you between 9.45 and 10am if not in the car park?



Don't worry, Colin won't be there until 10.01 anyway  

I like the mystery loop 3 idea too, if Colin's doing it then so am I


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Apr 2011)

So I had an x-ray last week on my hip (some of you may remember I mentioned it) and went to the docs today for the results and he said "_well I expected to see arthritis on your hip joint but there isnt_" (so I called him a misserable bugger for expecting the worse) I have sticky muscles apparantly one muscle is sticking to the other when I stretch it. I have been getting twinges if I stretch my leg to one side so I have to go see a physio and maybe have and injection or two but the best bit is it doesnt affect my bike riding 

So I quite fancy this ride but i have never been to hebden bridge and have no idea of its layout but I roughly know how to get there from harrogate (very roughly) and I have to make sure the bike will fit in the car as well.

Colin will you have a phone with you on the day so if I dont get there on time I can find out where you lot will be and can you give me some pointers on location and parking etc please.

Should I bring some rope so fiona can tow us all up the hills, from what I have read she will be round the course before anyone else has done up their shoes


----------



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2011)

Svendo said:


> I like this new drip feed on the route! I'm dying to know what the 'not taken a group on before' climb is for loop 3...
> I might be along on Sat, depends on family obligations and that.


It's got about 600m at 15%, quite a lot at about 10% and and a couple of sections of 20%. It averages 12.5% for 1.8 km. You'd be fine but potsy and I might be whimpering a little! 

I first tackled it when the man that used to give me a lift to work announced that he had never seen a cyclist ride past his cottage (3/4 of the way up); they always got off and walked. Of course, I went and tackled it that very evening!

I gave him a wave as I rode past in front of his window and casually breezed on up the road, then almost killed myself riding up the 20% bit in case he was still watching me! 

You can probably work out where it is but I'll keep it as a secret until after the ride. If you don't make it, I'll show you where it is later!


*PS* I've only gone and scared myself now! I was going to do the ride on my Cannondale with its 39/29 bottom gear but I suspect I'd struggle to get up this particular hill without my Basso's 30/28. I might nip out and do a warm-up on the Cannodale tomorrow then have a go at this beast. I have a slightly painful right leg and I think I might have problems ...


----------



## potsy (6 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> It's got about 600m at 15%, quite a lot at about 10% and and a couple of sections of 20%. It averages 12.5% for 1.8 km. You'd be fine but potsy and I might be whimpering a little!
> 
> !
> 
> ...



And so the excuses begin  I'm whimpering now just thinking about it  
My excuses- Broken bike, sore back, no further weight loss, err I'll think of some more later


----------



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> So I had an x-ray last week on my hip (some of you may remember I mentioned it) and went to the docs today for the results and he said "_well I expected to see arthritis on your hip joint but there isnt_" (so I called him a misserable bugger for expecting the worse) I have sticky muscles apparantly one muscle is sticking to the other when I stretch it. I have been getting twinges if I stretch my leg to one side so I have to go see a physio and maybe have and injection or two but the best bit is it doesnt affect my bike riding


That's great news Phil! 

I do have the early stages of arthritis in my hips which has stopped me running, but so far hasn't affected my walking, and my cycling is okay as long as I don't climb in too high a gear. That's why I'm worried about the hill on the 3rd loop on Saturday. I might be able to get up it, but at what cost? The thing is - I really enjoyed riding the Cannondale on my last forum ride and 95% of the route on Saturday would be okay on it. I think a recce ride might be the best bet and the weather forecast is good for tomorrow _and is also looking very good for Saturday_! 



phil_hg_uk said:


> So I quite fancy this ride but i have never been to hebden bridge and have no idea of its layout but I roughly know how to get there from harrogate (very roughly) and I have to make sure the bike will fit in the car as well.
> 
> Colin will you have a phone with you on the day so if I dont get there on time I can find out where you lot will be and can you give me some pointers on location and parking etc please.
> 
> Should I bring some rope so fiona can tow us all up the hills, from what I have read she will be round the course before anyone else has done up their shoes



The main part of Hebden Bridge in the valley is very compact as you can see in this photograph ...








I took that facing north(ish) across the town. The car park is almost exactly in the centre of the photograph, to the left of that mill chimney. I've linked to a map showing the car park in my first post but the Calderdale council site seems to be down. I'll check it again later. Blow that - I've drawn a map on Bikely - here - the car park is within the loop.

I don't drive so I can't tell you the fastest way to drive here from Harrogate but as a cyclist, I would come here via Keighley - much nicer roads! How about the A59 to Bolton Bridge, the B6150 to Addingham, the A6034 to Silsden, the A629 to Keighley and on up to Cross Roads above Haworth, then the A6033 to Hebden Bridge?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Apr 2011)

I will have a bash at fitting my bike into the car tomorrow and see if it fits.


----------



## potsy (6 Apr 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I will have a bash at fitting my bike into the car tomorrow and see if it fits.



What car have you got Phil? I have a medium sized hatchback and it fits in mine as long as I take the front wheel off and put the seats down 

Can we do the mystery loop on the 2nd ride so Steve can do it too


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> What car have you got Phil? I have a medium sized hatchback and it fits in mine as long as I take the front wheel off and put the seats down
> 
> Can we do the mystery loop on the 2nd ride so Steve can do it too



Its a honda civic sport the one with the gear stick in the dashboard not the latest one.


----------



## Speicher (6 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> What car have you got Phil? I have a medium sized hatchback and it fits in mine as long as I take the front wheel off and put the seats down
> 
> Can we do the mystery loop on the 2nd ride so Steve can do it too



I think you will need that wheel at the front for steering.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I will have a bash at fitting my bike into the car tomorrow and see if it fits.


I'd amazed if you couldn't get a bike into any car with 4 seats. Don't the back seats fold down in all cars these days? 

My mate used to have no problem getting our 2 bikes in his little Fiat (Uno?) and they weren't small bikes (56 cm and 58 cm).


I've PMd you and Fiona my ride-time mobile number.


----------



## Steve H (6 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> It's got about 600m at 15%, quite a lot at about 10% and and a couple of sections of 20%. It averages 12.5% for 1.8 km. You'd be fine but potsy and I might be whimpering a little!
> 
> I first tackled it when the man that used to give me a lift to work announced that he had never seen a cyclist ride past his cottage (3/4 of the way up); they always got off and walked. Of course, I went and tackled it that very evening!
> 
> ...






potsy said:


> What car have you got Phil? I have a medium sized hatchback and it fits in mine as long as I take the front wheel off and put the seats down
> 
> Can we do the mystery loop on the 2nd ride so Steve can do it too





Following my liposuction 3 stone loss over the weekend, these hills hold no fear for me now.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2011)

Steve H said:


> Following my liposuction 3 stone loss over the weekend, these hills hold no fear for me now.


Now you just need to tackle the odd half-foot or so of surplus height! 

(Only kidding - at 6' 1.5" when I was young, I was 'tall' but nowadays I'm considered only 'slightly tall' or 'tallish' which is a bit of a come-down from my former loftiness!)


----------



## Pennine-Paul (7 Apr 2011)

Well,so much for going out for a ride yesterday, 6.20 the phone rings,

can you come in?,2 people have phoned in sick.

Spent the shift hacking and coughing continuously,

The Manager came in at dinner time and promptly sent me home

Went to the Pharmacy for something to calm the coughing down,

still coughing all evening,wake up this morning and I can hardly walk 

Think I've pulled a muscle in my back 

Looks like I'm out for Saturday


----------



## User10119 (7 Apr 2011)

See, you go and organise a ride where it sounds like I might actually survive and it's on a weekend that I'm down south!

Have fun.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (7 Apr 2011)

Flippin rear gear cable snapped this morning


----------



## potsy (7 Apr 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Flippin rear gear cable snapped this morning


Oh dear, I'd swap that for my troubles though. Play in the free hub is my latest theory, so will be taking it to the bike shop as soon as they have a spare slot, 50/50 for this now.


----------



## OldnSlow (7 Apr 2011)

This sounds to me like a recce ride for the "Over The Edge Bike Ride" which is coming up on Sunday 22 May.
It's virtually the same route - albeit without any cafe stops.

Can't join you this time as i'm off to Knott End again to sit in the sun & have some brilliant fish & chips for lunch at that cafe where we stopped.

Enjoy

Gordon


----------



## dan_bo (7 Apr 2011)

Potts all you need for that is a 10mm allen key (or is it 8?), a freehub lockring tool, a new freehub and some gumption. you'd have it done in 20 minutes. 

I'll even lend you't tools if you want.


----------



## Fiona N (7 Apr 2011)

Christopher said:


> Fi I am pretty sure there's no trains between Preston and Carlisle after noon on Sat - AFAIK they are closing that line between noon Sat & noon Sun every w/e in April.



Thanks Christopher for the heads-up - I'd noticed the buses around the station at Oxenholme at the weekends but hadn't really joined the dots.
I'll just have to cycle from Preston - no big deal when there's a bit more light in the evenings now.


----------



## Fiona N (7 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I've PMd you and Fiona my ride-time mobile number.



Thanks Colin
And sorry I replied to Christopher before reading your post. I'm mulling over the Keighley train option - I'm not sure I want to be cycling in the dark back from Dent though when I'm tired, although it would be good practice for Audaxing  
But, either way, don't alter the route on my account when I'm dithering


----------



## Bokonon (7 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> It's got about 600m at 15%, quite a lot at about 10% and and a couple of sections of 20%. It averages 12.5% for 1.8 km.



So in other words it is pretty much flat?

The improved weather makes me want to get the summer bike out, so if I can get that sorted and I can get my boiler going again (it cut out for some reason last night) I'll join you.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2011)

[Damn forum software - I was trying to reply to all of you but I'm being forced to do it in multiple posts!]



Pennine-Paul said:


> coughing all evening,wake up this morning and I can hardly walk
> 
> Think I've pulled a muscle in my back
> 
> Looks like I'm out for Saturday


Ouch - I think it would be wise to give it a miss Paul - hard luck!

[QUOTE 1357132"]
See, you go and organise a ride where it sounds like I might actually survive and it's on a weekend that I'm down south!

Have fun.
[/quote]
Next week is Spring Into The Dales but I'll organise something for the following weekend. probably the Sunday though unless there was a majority for the Saturday.



phil_hg_uk said:


> Flippin rear gear cable snapped this morning


It always happens doesn't it, but at least it happened before the ride not on it! You'll be able to replace it in time won't you?


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Oh dear, I'd swap that for my troubles though. Play in the free hub is my latest theory, so will be taking it to the bike shop as soon as they have a spare slot, 50/50 for this now.


Now, now - no excuses - you've got a back-up bike! That killer hill is at the end and is optional. I don't think there is anything else that you'd struggle on.



OldnSlow said:


> This sounds to me like a recce ride for the "Over The Edge Bike Ride" which is coming up on Sunday 22 May.
> It's virtually the same route - albeit without any cafe stops.


Maybe 40% of it, but about 60% will be different.



OldnSlow said:


> Can't join you this time as i'm off to Knott End again to sit in the sun & have some brilliant fish & chips for lunch at that cafe where we stopped.
> 
> Enjoy


And there you were saying that you didn't eat Fish & Chips normally! I must admit, they looked nice but I enjoyed my all-day veggie breakfast so I'm not complaining.



dan_bo said:


> Potts all you need for that is a 10mm allen key (or is it 8?), a freehub lockring tool, a new freehub and some gumption. you'd have it done in 20 minutes.
> 
> I'll even lend you't tools if you want.



You tell 'im! And possibly 'elp 'im too before he does any more damage mis-tweaking the bike!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (7 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> It always happens doesn't it, but at least it happened before the ride not on it! You'll be able to replace it in time won't you?



Yes, I have just striped down the bike and replaced both gear cables and 1 brake cable would have done both but 1 of the cables I ordered is stuck with royal mail somewhere, stripped down and cleaned the rear cassette and cleaned the chain. 

The only problem I have now is it wont index on the smallest rear cog so I have arranged to pop into the LBS later today and they are going to see if they can get it to index.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2011)

Fiona N said:


> Thanks Christopher for the heads-up - I'd noticed the buses around the station at Oxenholme at the weekends but hadn't really joined the dots.
> 
> I'll just have to cycle from Preston - no big deal when there's a bit more light in the evenings now.





Fiona N said:


> Thanks Colin
> 
> And sorry I replied to Christopher before reading your post. I'm mulling over the Keighley train option - I'm not sure I want to be cycling in the dark back from Dent though when I'm tired, although it would be good practice for Audaxing
> 
> But, either way, don't alter the route on my account when I'm dithering


I'm glad that you are still coming. The number of _confirmed_ participants has otherwise shrunk to, er, me! Lots of possibles who might melt away at the last minute ...

If you do decide on the Keighley train it would just be a question of whether any of us still had the energy to ride up the hill with you. It would take about 30 minutes or so, maybe 40 if we are tired and taking it easy. After that it is mainly downhill to Keighley and all downhill back to HB apart from a flat half mile or so on top of the hill.



Bokonon said:


> ColinJ said:
> 
> 
> > It's got about 600m at 15%, quite a lot at about 10% and and a couple of sections of 20%. It averages 12.5% for 1.8 km.
> ...


Yes, the killer hill is pretty much flat apart from the killer parts of it! 



Bokonon said:


> The improved weather makes me want to get the summer bike out, so if I can get that sorted and I can get my boiler going again (it cut out for some reason last night) I'll join you.


I've managed without a working bolier for about 8 months now so you can cope without it for a week or so can't you? 

Don't forget that colly _might_ be coming so check with him first before jumping on the train!

Calum - what are you up to? He's not paying attention to the forum - I'll text him!


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Yes, I have just striped down the bike and replaced both gear cables and 1 brake cable would have done both but 1 of the cables I ordered is stuck with royal mail somewhere, stripped down and cleaned the rear cassette and cleaned the chain.
> 
> The only problem I have now is it wont index on the smallest rear cog so I have arranged to pop into the LBS later today and they are going to see if they can get it to index.


Very good! 

So, does the bike fit in the back of the car okay?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (7 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Very good!
> 
> So, does the bike fit in the back of the car okay?



No idea been too busy fixed the thing, I tell you I just couldnt believe it when I saw that half snapped cable this morning, I am sure I will make it fit


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Calum - what are you up to? He's not paying attention to the forum - I'll text him!


Blimey, these youngsters can text-type fast! 

It took me about 4 minutes to send my text and he managed a full reply in about 30 seconds! (Yes, I _was_ using predictive mode!)

He should turn up on this thread soon!


----------



## Svendo (7 Apr 2011)

OldnSlow said:


> This sounds to me like a recce ride for the "Over The Edge Bike Ride" which is coming up on Sunday 22 May.
> It's virtually the same route - albeit without any cafe stops.
> 
> Can't join you this time as i'm off to Knott End again to sit in the sun & have some brilliant fish & chips for lunch at that cafe where we stopped.
> ...




The lanes above Sowerby bit after going up Cragg Vale is similar to the Over The Edge (OTE) route, although Colin's route turns left onto Mirey lane then crosses Steep Lane. The OTE goes straight on into Sowerby then left on Pinfold lane/Sowerby lane/Scout lane which is where Colin's route joins it again after turning right on Cat or Clunter's (tee hee) lane.

The mystery third loop climb could be Heptonstall Hill like OTE; but could be a couple of other climbs out of Hebden, maybe even Church Lane/Bank Terrace/Glen View Road/Rawtenstall Bank (also known as Mytholm Steeps), possibly going up Savile Road first instead which is slightly more forgiving.

I think I'm on childminding duties that day, so my availability is in doubt I'm afraid. I've got your number Colin so if I do join in I can call you.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (7 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> So, does the bike fit in the back of the car okay?



Yes it does complete with front wheel attached, it is in the boot now and will be on its way to the LBS for index fiddling shortly.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2011)

Svendo said:


> The lanes above Sowerby bit after going up Cragg Vale is similar to the Over The Edge (OTE) route, although Colin's route turns left onto Mirey lane then crosses Steep Lane. The OTE goes straight on into Sowerby then left on Pinfold lane/Sowerby lane/Scout lane which is where Colin's route joins it again after turning right on Cat or Clunter's (tee hee) lane.


Oh! I found a route for OTE on Bikely and that went all the way down to Sowerby Bridge, up Tuel Lane and a long stint back on the A646. I thought that was a bit main-roadsy for a charity ride!

There were a couple of definite mistakes on it where the route did a u-turn so I reckon whoever posted it had logged it from his GPS and had a poor sense of direction on the day of the ride!




Svendo said:


> The mystery third loop climb could be Heptonstall Hill like OTE; but could be a couple of other climbs out of Hebden, maybe even Church Lane/Bank Terrace/Glen View Road/Rawtenstall Bank (also known as Mytholm Steeps), possibly going up Savile Road first instead which is slightly more forgiving.
> 
> I think I'm on childminding duties that day, so my availability is in doubt I'm afraid. I've got your number Colin so if I do join in I can call you.



It would be nice to see you, but you don't need to call - just do what you always do - chase and catch us!




phil_hg_uk said:


> Yes it does complete with front wheel attached, it is in the boot now and will be on its way to the LBS for index fiddling shortly.


See ya Saturday then!


----------



## potsy (7 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Now, now - no excuses - you've got a back-up bike! That killer hill is at the end and is optional. I don't think there is anything else that you'd struggle on.
> 
> You tell 'im! And possibly 'elp 'im too before he does any more damage mis-tweaking the bike!



Thanks for the offer Dan, unfortunately I didn't see it until after I got back from the lbs.
Verdict is either a Kapput freehub and possibly cup and cones too, the difference in fixing it and replacing it like for like is about £15 so have provisionally gone for a new wheel to be fitted tomorrow afternoon.
The other alternative is to strip it down, order new freehub(3 days) then re-assemble it all with possibly new bearings as well. 

At first they were struggling to fit me in until the "20th which would have meant I might miss SITD, it does get busy in there.

So I should be available Saturday albeit on the heavy hybrid, unless by some miracle the bike is ready by 5pm tomorrow, doubtful as I can't take it in until after 2pm.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (7 Apr 2011)

Just got back from LBS and I am now indexing ok on the rear mech only tried it on the turbo but seems ok I will try to get out tomorrow morning again if I can just to check it is ok.


----------



## potsy (7 Apr 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Just got back from LBS and I am now indexing ok on the rear mech only tried it on the turbo but seems ok I will try to get out tomorrow morning again if I can just to check it is ok.



Did you watch how they did it Phil? Always amazes me just how quickly the guy at my lbs does the indexing and stuff, makes it look really easy.
I really don't want to ride the hybrid on Saturday  Colin might beat me up a hill


----------



## phil_hg_uk (7 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Did you watch how they did it Phil? Always amazes me just how quickly the guy at my lbs does the indexing and stuff, makes it look really easy.
> I really don't want to ride the hybrid on Saturday  Colin might beat me up a hill



It was quite annoying as I replaced all the cables and the only thing that I couldnt so was get the indexing right on the smallest cog on the back  I dragged the guy out of the back and asked him how the hell he did it and to be honest I am non the wiser really. But he did say I had everything ok except that one thing. Apparantly I should have been setting up the indexing from the small cog up instead of the large cog down which is what I was doing, which makes sense I guess, and they didnt charge me anything so who there you go.

Just been out for a 17 mile test ride and it is sweet, that cable must have been going for a while coz it feels nice now. I guess with the other one going I should got it done sooner but at least I had it here ready.

So bring on the hills ............... then we can all watch fiona pedal up them with great ease


----------



## Svendo (7 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Oh! I found a route for OTE on Bikely and that went all the way down to Sowerby Bridge, up Tuel Lane and a long stint back on the A646. I thought that was a bit main-roadsy for a charity ride!
> 
> There were a couple of definite mistakes on it where the route did a u-turn so I reckon whoever posted it had logged it from his GPS and had a poor sense of direction on the day of the ride!



I've just done the Gold route on Bikely. I think the bronze Route just goes up Blackstone edge and then down Cragg Vale and back round the Calder Valley, the silver goes straight over the edge and does the lanes to Mytholmroyd, then misses the Heptonstall-Longcauseway loop.

It's advertised as 52 miles, but Bikely has 48.4 and I've always got about that from my data.


----------



## User10119 (7 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Next week is Spring Into The Dales but I'll organise something for the following weekend. probably the Sunday though unless there was a majority for the Saturday.



Is that Easter weekend? I have a prior engagement with a large number of tired, sweaty audaxers and a significant quantity of CAKE them - I promised to meet the Easter Arrowers at the pub with a pannier full 

But some other time when you're doing a relatively tame ride I shall have to turn up. So long as there's someone there to eat all the cake....


----------



## tubbycyclist (7 Apr 2011)

I am in, at least for part of the ride although may need to bail before all three loops are completed , especially if you're going up Mytholm Steeps!


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> I really don't want to ride the hybrid on Saturday  Colin might beat me up a hill


I'm just counting on beating you _down_ the hills! 

_(*NB* In case anybody thinks there is a real competitive thing going on - there isn't! We are just joking around. I was really pleased when potsy not only finally got up the steep bit of the Old Roman Road on our last ride back from Whalley, but did it a lot faster than I did!)_

[QUOTE 1357155"]
Is that Easter weekend? I have a prior engagement with a large number of tired, sweaty audaxers and a significant quantity of CAKE them - I promised to meet the Easter Arrowers at the pub with a pannier full 

But some other time when you're doing a relatively tame ride I shall have to turn up. So long as there's someone there to eat all the cake....
[/quote]
No, it is a week on Sunday, the 17th, so a week before Easter Sunday. 

We should have another Waddington ride coming up, maybe the week after Easter? It will be the same format as the last one - hilly going out, easier coming back.



tubbycyclist said:


> I am in, at least for part of the ride although may need to bail before all three loops are completed , especially if you're going up Mytholm Steeps!


Good man! 

I'm not saying any more about the 3rd loop at the moment, especially because I might not be able to get up it on my Cannondale. I'm going to try and do it tomorrow and see how much it hurts my dodgy right thigh and dodgy hips! (Preferably without killing them off for Saturday. The last time I did some really hard climbs on the Cannondale, my hips throbbed for a week! )


----------



## Svendo (8 Apr 2011)

Svendo said:


> I've just done the Gold route on Bikely. I think the bronze Route just goes up Blackstone edge and then down Cragg Vale and back round the Calder Valley, the silver goes straight over the edge and does the lanes to Mytholmroyd, then misses the Heptonstall-Longcauseway loop.
> 
> It's advertised as 52 miles, but Bikely has 48.4 and I've always got about that from my data.




Forgot to include the link: http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Over-The-Edge-Gold


----------



## PaulB (8 Apr 2011)

I'm on the mend from the chest infection and am feeling better but I went for a two hour ride yesterday and cut it short after 45 mins as I kept losing concentration and wandering into the roadside verges. Anyway, I do reckon I'd be up for loop one tomorrow and am intrigued as to the clever routes Uncle Colin comes up with! Colin, the only thing that concerns me is to have to ride on that Halifax-Todmorden road but magnifying your Bikely route, it seems to be on parallel roads? Is this correct? If so, I'm intrigued to investigate that specific route.


----------



## Globalti (8 Apr 2011)

Fettling my regular buddy's gears last night and I discovered that he's going down to The Smoke this weekend so.... I might be interested if I can negotiate the time with Mrs Gti. If I can make it I'll see you in the car park at 09.45.

The forecast looks good for it.

Edit: Re-reading this thread I can see that Fiona has a logistics problem though I can't quite figure it out. I live 15 minutes from Preston station so could give you a lift over if that helped. My estate car takes 2 bikes easily. 

If you're interested I'll PM my phone number.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (8 Apr 2011)

colin is this the car park we are all meeting at -> CLICK ME


----------



## potsy (8 Apr 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> colin is this the car park we are all meeting at -> CLICK ME


LOoks like it to me Phil, only seen your post on my phone. I come frown the Halifax side, right at commercial road, left at the white lion pub and follow the road, car park is on the right. 
Maybe see u tomorrow.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (8 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Maybe see u tomorrow.



Why maybe ?


----------



## Amanda P (8 Apr 2011)

I'm on my own this weekend, so I'll be there tomorrow, Colin - if I can manage the early start after tonight's gig.


----------



## potsy (8 Apr 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Why maybe ?



Was waiting on a phone call about the new wheel, it's arrived and being fitted today.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (8 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Was waiting on a phone call about the new wheel, it's arrived and being fitted today.



Oh good thats ok then 

I am currently battling to do 3 days work today so I can clear some free time as I spent most of yesterday messing around fixing the bike and then theres the ride tomorrow so I reckon I should just about do it by 9 - 10 ish tonight.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2011)

Hey chaps - the answers to all of your questions are in my previous posts! But, anyway ...



PaulB said:


> I do reckon I'd be up for loop one tomorrow and am intrigued as to the clever routes Uncle Colin comes up with!
> 
> Colin, the only thing that concerns me is to have to ride on that Halifax-Todmorden road but magnifying your Bikely route, it seems to be on parallel roads? Is this correct? If so, I'm intrigued to investigate that specific route.


That'll be good Paul!

I'm taking us down the Calder Valley Cycleway as an alternative to that part of the busy A646. I hope nobody gets too precious about their bikes! I've done it many times on my road bikes and never had a puncture or any other problem but there are a few gravelly bits, and packed mud, and potholes. Just bear with me and see what you think of it. 

You can get all the way from Hebden Bridge to Sowerby Bridge without using the busy A646 so I think it is a useful route to know but it isn't well-publicised. (In fact you can then get into Halifax on the Hebble Trail Cycleway so it would make a quiet commuter route in and out of Halifax from the upper valley.)



Globalti said:


> Fettling my regular buddy's gears last night and I discovered that he's going down to The Smoke this weekend so.... I might be interested if I can negotiate the time with Mrs Gti. If I can make it I'll see you in the car park at 09.45.
> 
> The forecast looks good for it.
> 
> ...


The problem is that Fiona needs to get back to Kendal but her return train would be stopping at Preston because the line is closed from noon for 24 hours.

The weather here today is absolutely gorgeous and the forecast is for more of the same tomorrow! 

I'll want to wear something on top of my jersey tomorrow to disguise my huge 'aero belly' but I could overheat if I do. It might have to be a partially unzipped gilet.



phil_hg_uk said:


> colin is this the car park we are all meeting at -> CLICK ME


Yes! (As linked to in post #1 and mapped in Bikely for post #32! )



Uncle Phil said:


> I'm on my own this weekend, so I'll be there tomorrow, Colin - if I can manage the early start after tonight's gig.


You know it makes sense!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (8 Apr 2011)

Has potsy got his wheel fixed ?


----------



## potsy (8 Apr 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Has potsy got his wheel fixed ?



Yes Phil, new wheel on, just been round the block(5 miles) and I think the indexing is a 1/4 turn out but I'll sort that as we go tomorrow. 
Only question now is- am I brave enough to wear shorts? I have only ever worn baggies over my cycling shorts, but am actually thinking about just wearing the bib shorts  my bravado will probably disappear by morning 
Forecast is for 18 or 19C so should be a decent day


----------



## phil_hg_uk (8 Apr 2011)

Good glad the gears are ok often useful on a hill.

I wont be wearing shorts coz I dont have any but I may get some as the weather warms up.

What time is everyone actually arriving as opposed to the start time stated.


----------



## colly (8 Apr 2011)

Sorry Colin I am out of this one. 

Got home this evening to find my fish struggling for life at the bottom of an almost empty pond.. 

So for me, tomorrows fun and games are going to be looking for a leak and repairing it.


----------



## Fiona N (8 Apr 2011)

Globalti said:


> ...
> Edit: Re-reading this thread I can see that Fiona has a logistics problem though I can't quite figure it out. I live 15 minutes from Preston station so could give you a lift over if that helped. My estate car takes 2 bikes easily.
> ...



Many thanks Globalti but as Colin says, it's the return leg from Preston to Kendal where I'm without trains but it really isn't a problem. Assuming it's reasonably early (<5pm) when I leave Hebden Bridge to get to Preston, then it's about a two hour ride home from there and I'll be home before dark 

Not that dark is a major probelm but it would require me to shift decent lights (there's an emergency get-me-home- legal light in the tool bag, of course) off another bike onto the Hewitt for tomorrow which in turn means moving the mapholder etc. I was hoping not to habe to think about lights on the Hewitt until I am about to do a 300km i.e. at Easter.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (8 Apr 2011)

Looks like I'll be able to make this afterall,my back is a lot better today,

Another nights kip should see it ok to ride i reckon

See you all tomorrow


----------



## potsy (8 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I'm glad that you are still coming. The number of _confirmed_ participants has otherwise shrunk to, er, me! Lots of possibles who might melt away at the last minute ...



* Sings *What a difference a day makes... 

Looks like a decent turn out for tomorrow now, the weather has probably helped, as has the format with the multiple options.
GPS hasn't turned up yet so no new toy to play with  
Off to de-weight my bike from commuter mode now that Fiona is coming, I don't like the way she makes cycling look so effortless 

@Phil- I usually get there early, so about 9.15-9.30am, gives me time to get changed/sort bike out etc.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (8 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> @Phil- I usually get there early, so about 9.15-9.30am, gives me time to get changed/sort bike out etc.



Right ok I will try to set off in plenty of time as I have no idea how long it will take me to get there due to the fact I have never been there before.


----------



## trio25 (8 Apr 2011)

Have a good ride folks, sorry I can't make it as have to work!


----------



## Bokonon (8 Apr 2011)

My boiler's working again and I think my bike is up together so I'm good to go tomorrow.


----------



## Steve H (8 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Only question now is- am I brave enough to wear shorts? I have only ever worn baggies over my cycling shorts, but am actually thinking about just wearing the bib shorts  my bravado will probably disappear by morning
> Forecast is for 18 or 19C so should be a decent day



I had a quick ride out today in lycra shorts and tight fitting short sleeved top. Managed to sneak past the neighbors windows without getting seen. Once the initial 'oh my I must look like Davide out of Little Britain' moment has past it was really nice to cycle in the sunshine with arms and legs worshiping the sun.

If the sun is going to be out again tomorrow, I'm definitely wearing shorts again. No laughing anyone!






Currently having a bit of a fall out with the wife. If it continues I'll be out for all three loops as a serious sign of sulking. If I make up with her before then (or realize I'm being an arse), I'll just be there for one loop as previously stated!

Here's to the sunshine everyone!


----------



## Svendo (8 Apr 2011)

I'm in Walsden tonight, and I'll be out tomorrow for the ride. I should even be on time for the start! I need to be back in Rochdale for 6pmish to childmind but apart from that I've got a pass out.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2011)

I've decided to ride my Cannondale. I should be okay until that 3rd loop which I will probably have a real problem with but I'll give it a go. I mustn't hurt my dodgy legs too much though because I am going for a 9+ mile walk on the Pennine Way with a pal and her dog on Sunday.

I think it might be baggy shorts for me. My 3/4 DHBs would probably be too warm and my bibshorts are a bit tight for some strange reason ... 

I've replaced the rear tyre because the old one had a flat worn on it through which it got punctured on the previous forum ride. *Would anybody like my old tyre for turbo-trainer duties? It should be fine for that but I think it is too worn for road use now. If anybody wants it, I'll bring it out in the morning. If not, I'll bin it.*

I should do the sensible thing and have a relatively early night, but I'm me, so I won't!  So, it's ......... _Donnie Darko Night! _I really like that film and it is on BBC1 at midnight so I'm stopping up for that. With a few cans of beer of course!

I'm totally confused as to who is coming and who isn't! I'll have to go through the whole thread again to check and then there are still some maybes ... (did that) ... Blimey, this now looks like one of the best turnouts yet and the weather should be great too!

Definites:

ColinJ
potsy
Pennine-Paul (as far as Littleborough on loop 2)
Fiona N
phil_hg_uk
Bokonon
tubbycyclist (for at least some of the ride)
Globalti
Svendo
Steve H (for 1-3 loops depending on degree of contrition!)
'Maybes'

PaulB (for one loop?)
Uncle Phil (if he can get up in time after a late night)
See you all at about 09:50 in the car park. 

If you are on the list but can't make it, could you post here before 09:15 or txt me if you have my number (better than phoning because I'll probably be dashing about at the last minute getting ready!) 

If you are not on the list and decide to just turn up, make sure you get to the car park by 09:45! We'll be doing our best to set off by 10:00.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2011)

Sorry about the pond colly! 

Hard luck about work trio. I see that you are still racking up the miles though!

See if you both can make it for next week's SITD instead?




*Calum - if you read this after some late night student debauchery, set your alarm for early, drag yourself down to the station and come over with Bokonon!*


----------



## potsy (8 Apr 2011)

I might go for the 3/4 baggy's as well, trouble is with my 29" legs they come down to just above my ankles 
Donnie Darko? I found that one of the most confusing fims ever, maybe I just wasn't paying attention but I'd be in no rush to see it again 

Camera packed, drink bottle filled, tyres pumped up, bike semi clean.

Just had a bit of excitement tonight, late night police visit which I will tell you about tomorrow.


----------



## Calum (8 Apr 2011)

Unfortunately I wont be joining tomorrow due to being WAY behind with my dissertation. I hope you all have fun and enjoy the weather, while i'm in a darkened room with fluorescent light crying over a pile of notes. :-(


----------



## Speicher (8 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Just had a bit of excitement tonight, late night police visit which I will tell you about tomorrow.




That's what happens when you point your telescope and periscope in this direction. GCHQ Cheltenham are now aware of your position.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Donnie Darko? I found that one of the most confusing fims ever, maybe I just wasn't paying attention but I'd be in no rush to see it again


That's what _my_ life is like! 



Calum said:


> Unfortunately I wont be joining tomorrow due to being WAY behind with my dissertation. I hope you all have fun and enjoy the weather, while i'm in a darkened room with fluorescent light crying over a pile of notes. :-(


Alas poor Calum, I remember well the joys of my final year at university! 

Try and catch up this coming week and join us for SITD next weekend.




Speicher said:


> That's what happens when you point your telescope and periscope in this direction. GCHQ Cheltenham are now aware of your position.


Oh blimey, I've just had a flashback ...

For a while in his late 70s, my dad was still capable of driving his dog to the park, but was no longer capable of walking him, so he'd set the dog loose and sit in the car for 30 minutes or so while the dog scurried about. We bought pa a pair of binoculars so he could watch the dog right to the far end of the park, and generally look around and see what was going on.

The only thing was ... He got into the habit of doing that at home! He'd sit in his chair trying to spot what was going on up and down the street. He'd have his light on and the curtains open at night and he'd be scanning the neighbourhood for action. Unfortunately, there were two young women living opposite who spotted him doing it and thought he was a peeping tom! It took the intervention of another group of neighbours to stop them sending for the _DOMS _(Dirty Old Man Squad)!

We had warned him about it but he wouldn't have it! _"I've got the right to look out of my window if I want to!" _Aaargh!


----------



## Speicher (8 Apr 2011)

I hope you all have a lovely ride tomorrow, with sunshine. I enjoy reading ColinJ's threads about the planning, the route, how many hills, and the opportunities for tea, as well as people's comments afterwards. Hope someone at the back  can take lots of good photos. 

Take care everyone.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2011)

Well, I enjoyed _Donnie Darko_ again! I should get to sleep because the hours are ticking by. I have 3 alarms set at 2 minute intervals around 07:45 (I don't trust myself to wake up after a beery late night!) Total humiliation would be my mobile ringing 10 minutes after a ride was due to start and me still being asleep! 



Speicher said:


> I hope you all have a lovely ride tomorrow, with sunshine. I enjoy reading ColinJ's threads about the planning, the route, how many hills, and the opportunities for tea, as well as people's comments afterwards. Hope someone at the back  can take lots of good photos.
> 
> Take care everyone.


Thanks Kate, but you know what - this can be _your_ life too! I was surprised to read that you are not really a cyclist. You can join in and we would welcome you. 

If you've read Fiona N's recent "Rider's Tale" you'll see one extreme (_I am not worthy!_  ) but there are a lot of shorter, easier rides going on. People are going out and doing 15 mile rides and really enjoying them, and squeezing in a couple of cafe stops. You next; no excuses!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Apr 2011)

Speicher said:


> I hope you all have a lovely ride tomorrow, with sunshine. I enjoy reading ColinJ's threads about the planning, the route, how many hills, and the opportunities for tea, as well as people's comments afterwards. Hope someone at the back  can take lots of good photos.
> 
> Take care everyone.



Thanks Speicher thats very nice of you Im sure we will.

OMG look at the time  its true it is light at this time, right Im off to sort my gear out and get my bike into the car.


----------



## potsy (9 Apr 2011)

The sun is out already in Manchester, hope it's the same up there Colin.
BTW WAKE UP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amanda P (9 Apr 2011)

I'm awake, sort of, and I'll be on my way. See ya!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Apr 2011)

Right Im setting off see you all there


----------



## PaulB (9 Apr 2011)

It's this _appalling_ weather that makes you want to stay in and not get _weathered on, _doesn't it? What, you mean it's actually _nice_ on your side of the pennines? It's snowing here. So given your _assurances_ it's nice in that Yorkshire, I'll be there at 10. Don't set off without me. _US. _I'm bringing someone else so I mean US!


----------



## Steve H (9 Apr 2011)

Not feeling so good this morning. Going to have to give riding a miss today. Sorry everyone. Have a great day.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2011)

Well, I had my 4.5 hours of sleep but I could have done with a couple more, and a couple fewer beers watching TV. Still, the sun is shining and I'll soon burn the extra calories/hangover off!

Sorry you couldn't make it Steve - make sure you have your SITD time booked for a week tomorrow.


----------



## User10119 (9 Apr 2011)

Typically, my weekend away down south got cancelled at the last minute due to small person poorliness, so I probably could have come out to play had I but known. Hey ho - if the weather in York is anything to go by, you should have a lovely day (by most people's standards - it's a bit warm for Crinklies out there!) for it. Another time!


----------



## Amanda P (9 Apr 2011)

Well - that was a really enjoyable morning. Perfect weather, and marvellous views from the hillltops. Just the best cycling, until...

the gear paddle on my right-hand brifter sheared off, leaving me with only two gears. So I've bailed out after the first loop. I'll leave it to the others to report on the rest of the day!


----------



## PaulB (9 Apr 2011)

Uncle Phil said:


> Well - that was a really enjoyable morning. Perfect weather, and marvellous views from the hillltops. Just the best cycling, until...
> 
> the gear paddle on my right-hand brifter sheared off, leaving me with only two gears. So I've bailed out after the first loop. I'll leave it to the others to report on the rest of the day!



Good to meet you and everyone else today. I too bailed out after lap one but then again, I always intended to as I'm just getting over a chest infection. 

What a _beautiful _day and even us Lancastrians thought that part of Yorkshire was quite fetching. I loved the little nooks and crannies Colin knew of and took us around. Cracking ride, cracking people, cracking weather and everything tickety-boo!


----------



## Pennine-Paul (9 Apr 2011)

Nice to meet a few new faces today,apart from nearly pickling my bits on that cycleway, was a good day out

Just managed to get over cragg vale on the fixed without stopping so well chuffed with that

Wished I'd ridden up mind,took me longer driving back in the car than riding the bike,

traffic was nose to tail from hollingworth lake to milnrow

see you all after sitd


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2011)

Nice to see everyone again and to meet you, phil_hg_uk!

Yes - super weather. Lovely blue skies, very warm without being baking, enough breeze to be refreshing but not enough to cause major difficulties.

Everybody seemed to have a nice time. The only real downers were Uncle Phil's broken shifter (Campagnolo Record - Yikes, that sounds expensive!), Fiona N suffering calf cramp on the steep climb to Mankinholes, and my dodgy right leg starting to throb again late in the ride. 

Nobody did the mystery climb in the end. I knew by the struggle I had on the Mankinholes climb that I wouldn't make it. Svendo decided to turn round at Blackstone Edge and head straight home. Bokonon's train to Leeds was about to arrive when we got to the station so he decided to keep it for another time! For those of you who are curious, it was up Birchcliffe Road and then all the way to the Mount Skip (former pub, now B & B).

Here's our group picture. I've cut it down in size a bit to stop it being a stupidly big download, but it should still be big enough for those of you who want to grab your own copy.







L-R: phil_hg_uk, tubbycyclist, Bokonon, Svendo, PaulB (kneeling), me (ColinJ), Pennine-Paul, Globalti, Liam (son of PaulB), Fiona N (hiding!), potsy, Uncle Phil


----------



## fossyant (9 Apr 2011)

Looks a cracker. I'll be over for a ride when shoulder OK. 

I was out today, but it took so long to get out with kids mithering, I was getting not too happy.... bike was ready/kit etc... got out at 12, whoo, what a day..so nice, if a bit windy. If I had cracking views from the foothills you would have had fantastic views.


----------



## potsy (9 Apr 2011)

Another cracking forum ride, great format with the 2 loops, Don't blame you for not doing the mystery 3rd loop, sounded like a Colinj killer to me!!
Good to meet some new CC'ers including Uncle Phil (who thought we'd met before but we haven't) and Phil-hg-uk.

Traffic at Hollingworth was still a bit busy by the time I went home but not too bad.
My photography skills were a bit rubbish today, not helped by setting up the group shot and putting the timer on 2 seconds instead of 10  which meant me and Colin are not in my shot, good job he took a better one 
Will post a few up soon.


----------



## potsy (9 Apr 2011)

fossyant said:


> Looks a cracker. I'll be over for a ride when shoulder OK.
> 
> I was out today, but it took so long to get out with kids mithering, I was getting not too happy.... bike was ready/kit etc... got out at 12, whoo, what a day..so nice, if a bit windy. If I had cracking views from the foothills you would have had fantastic views.



You weren't wrong about the views Foss. Stunning -


There were better ones though-





Our rest stop after loop 1-


Where Svendo spotted this little fella-


And Colin was trying to chat the ducks up with his little squeaky toy 

Waiting for the stragglers after a tough little climb-


Sorry Fiona but I had to pretend I beat you up a hill fair and square


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Apr 2011)

Colin thank you for taking time to show us round your lovely home town I had a great time and I actually quite enjoyed some of those hills (maybe Im coming down with something).

It was great to meet so many people off here  hello to everybody and the weather really couldnt have been better even if it had been summer.

I will be back next week for the Spring into the dales although Im not sure how much springing will be going on  but by the end there maybe a fair bit of crawling and laying down.


----------



## Fiona N (10 Apr 2011)

I'll add my thanks too - great routes, great sandwich shops and fantastic weather provided too by Colin - organisation above and beyond...

It was almost too much for this Yorkshire exile and I'm starting thinking about moving back to God's Own Country 


The second half of my day wasn't quite so successful - the train was delayed from Hebden Bridge to Preston so it was 19.30 before I started the cycle back to Kendal (another 65km or so). I had a good back light but only an emergency front light (a little Cateye LED thingie - actually it put's out quite a decent light except that I'm used to a pair of Lumicycles) so dusk on the unlit sections of the A6 started to feel a bit iffy - especially as I wasn't wearing my usual night-time Christmas tree attire. When my calf started to cramp up again on the gentle ascent up to Lancaster Uni, I took this as an indication that cycling all the way home was a bad idea and stopped at Lancaster station and went to negotiate with the coach driver who was taking passengers from Lancaster to stations north in lieu of the trains (stopped due to maintenance between Preston and Carlisle). He was OK with putting the bike in the hold so the final 25km were in comfort  and I got home at about 10pm.

So thanks again Colin - a great day out


----------



## Svendo (10 Apr 2011)

Thanks for the organisation Colin. Great fun. I've got a touch of sunburn on the arms, but not too bad. Slightly depressing to far far into the red zone following Bokonon up Cragg Vale, only really getting back up to him when he let up a bit near the top, for him to say (breathing easily) 'I'm so unfit'  !
Nice to meet every one especially on such a fantastic day. Commiserations to Uncle Phil for the broken gear paddle.

I did go and do the 3rd loop climb today like I said I would. Its a cheeky little number, with two sections that ease off to lull you before ramping right up again. I did come back down Walker Lane/Sandy Gate as I've not been along there before instead of going all the way back to Pecket Well. I went round up Blackstone edge and down Cragg Vale to complete the rest of the ride I'd missed out too.

Hope the weather's that good for next weekend!


----------



## potsy (10 Apr 2011)

Svendo said:


> Slightly depressing to far far into the red zone following Bokonon up Cragg Vale, only really getting back up to him when he let up a bit near the top, for him to say (breathing easily) 'I'm so unfit'  !
> Nice to meet every one especially on such a fantastic day.



You lot had time for a brew by the time me and Colin finally got to the top  
And as for Bokonon's comment, oh that has depressed me now


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Apr 2011)

Svendo said:


> Thanks for the organisation Colin. Great fun. I've got a touch of sunburn on the arms, but not too bad. Slightly depressing to far far into the red zone following Bokonon up Cragg Vale, only really getting back up to him when he let up a bit near the top, for him to say (breathing easily) 'I'm so unfit'  !
> Nice to meet every one especially on such a fantastic day. Commiserations to Uncle Phil for the broken gear paddle.



I assume that was that last hill, I was pleased just to get to the top without stopping. 

I must admit I did enjoy it though despite the huffing puffing state I was in when I got to the top


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2011)

Fiona N said:


> When my calf started to cramp up again on the gentle ascent up to Lancaster Uni, I took this as an indication that cycling all the way home was a bad idea and stopped at Lancaster station and went to negotiate with the coach driver who was taking passengers from Lancaster to stations north in lieu of the trains (stopped due to maintenance between Preston and Carlisle). He was OK with putting the bike in the hold so the final 25km were in comfort  and I got home at about 10pm.


Isn't it nice when you _don't_ get a Jobsworth! I'm glad you eventually got back okay.



Svendo said:


> I did go and do the 3rd loop climb today like I said I would. Its a cheeky little number, with two sections that ease off to lull you before ramping right up again. I did come back down Walker Lane/Sandy Gate as I've not been along there before instead of going all the way back to Pecket Well.


I thought that you'd like it! sometimes when I used to climb it, I did what you did in reverse - up Sandy Gate/Walker Lane, then down from the Mount Skip.



potsy said:


> You lot had time for a brew by the time me and Colin finally got to the top
> And as for Bokonon's comment, oh that has depressed me now


Let's face it - youth/age is a factor, especially in my case! Having said that, we ought to be able to get to about 85-90% of their level if we work at it. I'm just hoping that my right leg is going to stand up to the extra work. It's not doing well at the moment but it is having to help lug a lot of excess weight about.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I assume that was that last hill, I was pleased just to get to the top without stopping.


Well, if Svendo is talking about that last hill then he is mistaken about where Cragg Vale is! The top of both of the two long climbs is at Blackstone Edge reservoir. Cragg Vale is the spread-out village halfway up the 5.5 mile climb we did on loop 1.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Well, if Svendo is talking about that last hill then he is mistaken about where Cragg Vale is! The top of both of the two long climbs is at Blackstone Edge reservoir. Cragg Vale is the spread-out village halfway up the 5.5 mile climb we did on loop 1.



Oh ok I was talking about the last hill then


----------



## Svendo (10 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Well, if Svendo is talking about that last hill then he is mistaken about where Cragg Vale is! The top of both of the two long climbs is at Blackstone Edge reservoir. Cragg Vale is the spread-out village halfway up the 5.5 mile climb we did on loop 1.




Yes, I did mean the first loop climb. I did manage to get to the top first on the final climb up Blackstone edge via the Old Road, but I think Bokonon was being kind. I was going absolutely flat out, with the advantage of knowing the climb well. Bokonon was kind enough to not only to not pass but to breathe a bit heavily once at the top!


----------



## potsy (10 Apr 2011)

Ah I was talking about the last one, but my post still applies anyway  this is the one where Colin distracted me and made a sprint for the finish to leave me for dead  me being a gentleman let him go and didn't give chase


----------



## Svendo (10 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Where Svendo spotted this little fella-[attachment=2993:Little fella.JPG]



Looking in my Collins 'Birds of Britain & Europe' it is a grey wagtail, there's a yellow wagtail that's similar except it has a yellow throat as well. The one we saw has quite a yellow tail, although looking at Google Images this seems to vary.


----------



## Garz (10 Apr 2011)

Bokonon?


----------



## potsy (10 Apr 2011)

Garz said:


> Bokonon?




Some of us like to savour the views on the hills and not rush to the top


----------



## Svendo (10 Apr 2011)

Garz said:


> Bokonon?




That's him.


----------



## Bokonon (11 Apr 2011)

Good ride - great route and fantastic weather, though I do now have a touch of sun burn. Good to meet you all.

I've got video of everyone arriving at the top of Cragg Vale. I'll see if I can get it edited into a suitable clip.




Svendo said:


> Bokonon was kind enough to not only to not pass but to breathe a bit heavily once at the top!



I was starting to feel my lack of fitness at that stage. Once again, I've done bugger all cycling over winter only to suffer for it when the season starts to get going.




Garz said:


> Bokonon?



No, I have darker hair and glasses 




potsy said:


> Some of us like to savour the views on the hills and not rush to the top



I like to get my breath back and then enjoy the view once I've got to the top


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2011)

Well, I did get to the top of a hillock first to take a photograph!


----------



## Globalti (11 Apr 2011)

Yoohoo! That's me and Fiona!


----------



## Garz (11 Apr 2011)

Bokonon was missing from that shot.. was he scaling a local fell to take a picture?


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2011)

Garz said:


> Bokonon was missing from that shot.. was he scaling a local fell to take a picture?


I didn't have enough of a gap to stop, get my bag off, extract my camera, switch it on and take the photo before 4 or 5 of the others (including Bokonon) had ridden past me. That's why I have a camera bag mounted on the stem of my other bike, for quick access.


----------



## potsy (11 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I didn't have enough of a gap to stop, get my bag off, extract my camera, switch it on and take the photo before 4 or 5 of the others (including Bokonon) had ridden past me. That's why I have a camera bag mounted on the stem of my other bike, for quick access.



That explains why I'm not on it either  

Here's a shot that gives you an idea where I was most of the ride -


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> That explains why I'm not on it either
> 
> Here's a shot that gives you an idea where I was most of the ride -
> [attachment=3070:At the back again.JPG]


Ah, that's the dry stone wall I tell people about (on the left)! In fact, I think You've captured me telling Fiona N and Globalti the story. 

That loop is one of my local favourites because it has the gentle 5.5 mile Cragg Vale climb, then a quick descent down the A58, and after that it is quiet undulating lanes back to Mytholmroyd and a quick trip down the Cycleway to get home. Enough climbing to be a bit of a challenge if I try to go quickly, and nice scenery too.

I'm quite impressed by how steady your camera hand is when you are riding along! (Unless your camera has much better anti-shake than mine.)


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, that's the dry stone wall I tell people about (on the left)! In fact, I think You've captured me telling Fiona N and Globalti the story.



Is that the one that took 4 years, the wall not the story


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Is that the one that took 4 years, the wall not the story


Yes!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Yes!



Ah well I must be one of the red jerseys then


----------



## potsy (11 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I'm quite impressed by how steady your camera hand is when you are riding along! (Unless your camera has much better anti-shake than mine.)



Why thank you, just call me David Bailey  I'm sure it is the clever camera and not me though, especially after the self timer incident


----------



## Fiona N (12 Apr 2011)

Globalti said:


> Yoohoo! That's me and Fiona!




I think we get the prize for colour coordination too  Although PaulB's celeste outfit (bike, jersey, helmet, shorts, gloves AND socks) takes some beating


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2011)

Fiona N said:


> I think we get the prize for colour coordination too  Although PaulB's celeste outfit (bike, jersey, helmet, shorts, gloves AND socks) takes some beating


And I've got some matching Look pedals for him too!


----------



## PaulB (12 Apr 2011)

Fiona N said:


> I think we get the prize for colour coordination too  Although PaulB's celeste outfit (bike, jersey, helmet, shorts, gloves AND socks) takes some beating



You forgot the dazzling, film-star good looks!


----------



## potsy (16 Apr 2011)

Fiona N said:


> I think we get the prize for colour coordination too  Although PaulB's celeste outfit (bike, jersey, helmet, shorts, gloves AND socks) takes some beating






ColinJ said:


> And I've got some matching Look pedals for him too!






PaulB said:


> You forgot the dazzling, film-star good looks!


----------

